# camping out



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

Out of the 3 SP close to houston which is a better SP to camp at ? Bastrop , Buescher , Somerville . Trying to plan a weekend trip when it COOLS down ! 
:texasflag


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

It's been years, but I enjoyed Bastrop. Might check with them since the big fire. I don't remember how much damage the park had. A lot I think. 
A challenging bicycle ride between Bastrop and Buescher as I recall.


----------



## JAG (Aug 23, 2011)

I went to Birch Creek State Park last May, and there is a lot of brush between the lots, plus most of the spots in that park you can't see the lake.


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually tent camped at Lake Livingston SP this past weekend. Not too hot with the shade from the trees and breeze off the lake. One of the best sunsets I have seen and nice to be able to jump in the lake near your campsite.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

Buescher was really nice when we went a few months back. No fire damage.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bastrop and Buescher have not yet recovered from the forest fire. Sommerville would be better especially if you plan to fish or have a boat.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Birch creek at Lake Somerville has lots of options depending on which area you camp at; in the woods, on the wooded bluff at Yaupon Loop(usually a nice breeze) or others in the woods with a lake view, some available with power and water.. Lots of bike/ hiking trails and a good boat ramp.


----------

